# Favre Leuba



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I keep coming across examples of 1970s Favre Leuba automatic watches with ETA movements and apart from them being the oldest extant Swiss maker, were they prestige or even just good quality back then, or just another 70s Swiss OK watch ?. Yes I was around in the 70s but can't recall them featuring unlike Omega, Ingersoll, Timex etc.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I wasn't around in the 60's or 70's, but my watchmaker was very happy to see an old sea-king I took him. He knew from the name that it was high quality. However, a lot of these Favre Leubas you see on ebay are from India, especially the ones with bright redials. After 40 years in a developing country they're often in a poor mechanical state. Just don't ask me how I know :crybaby:

At least it's a cheap experiment. :to_become_senile:

Cheers,

Mat


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, and no, I won't ask, but can imagine... I have spent some time in India so am well aware of the lurid redials that get done on old watches. The one I'm looking at is in the EU. is unrestored and is quite cheap ( sub Â£100) so will take a punt and see what arrives.

Hopefully more than a cheap experiment...


----------

